# About Salary, Cost of Living in KL, Malaysia



## pbk (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I got an offer from a well known company at KL for RM7200. I am planning to move to Malaysia with my family (wife+2 kids). Will this salary be enough for a family to survive in Malaysia? 

I also heard that, for the first six months any new entrant into Malaysia for job needs to pay 25% of his/her income to the Malaysian government. Is it true?

What would be the cost of living in KL, Malaysia? Like accommodation, food, travel etc.,

Any concrete information about the above points, would really help me to take a decision. 

Thanks and regards,
pbk


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*reply*

poor salary w family and 2 kids imvho unless your living a very local life, your salary is not much different to 1 year intl school fee for 1 child, Do you need to leave India to only survive somewhere unfamiliar ?


QUOTE=pbk;6572658]Hi all,
that's a poor salary especially with 2 kids, how do you propose to educate your children ?,you can forget intl school. Your correct on tax, whatever you have overpaid will be repaid and your tax rate will drop. Lets put things in perspective, your offer is not far off the annual fee for intl school for 1 child. If your plan is to live a local life then perhaps ok . Ask yourself this question, do you need to leave India only to survive in another country ?.

I got an offer from a well known company at KL for RM7200. I am planning to move to Malaysia with my family (wife+2 kids). Will this salary be enough for a family to survive in Malaysia? 

I also heard that, for the first six months any new entrant into Malaysia for job needs to pay 25% of his/her income to the Malaysian government. Is it true?

What would be the cost of living in KL, Malaysia? Like accommodation, food, travel etc.,

Any concrete information about the above points, would really help me to take a decision. 

Thanks and regards,
pbk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

if your serious about moving then research research research, how will you school your children should top of your list


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

pbk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got an offer from a well known company at KL for RM7200. I am planning to move to Malaysia with my family (wife+2 kids). Will this salary be enough for a family to survive in Malaysia?
> 
> ...


Indian International School nearby KL Sentral or Brickfields

Global Indian International School > Home

Not sure about the fees


----------

